# ASUS DSL-AC68U Modem Router Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 14, 2015)

*ASUS DSL-AC68U Modem Router Review*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/DSL_AC68U.jpg

The DSL-AC68U is the new flagship ADSL/VDSL Modem Router from ASUS, having excellent design and performance of the most successful and fastest wireless ac-router the ASUS RT-AC68U, plus featuring DSL Modem compatible with ADSL2/2+, ADSL, VDSL2, fiber and cable internet services using DSL WAN or Ethernet WAN as this modem also have switchable Ethernet WAN/LAN ports.


Using dual dedicated CPUs for wired and wireless connections, the ASUS DSL-AC68U eliminates the performance drops with busy networks and maximizes range and stability, resulting smooth HD video streaming and low latency with online gaming and VoIP calls.


Now let’s see what this Asus Modem Router have for us.


*Package*
ASUS DSL-AC68U comes in a box securely packaged with Modem graphics, Model name and features highlights on front and the back of the box.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/01.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/02.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/03.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/04.jpg


*Inside the box*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/05.jpg


*Looks*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/06.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/07.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/08.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/09.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/10.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/11.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/12.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/13.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/14.jpg




*Features*
One device, two functions 
With a choice of DSL or Ethernet WAN connections, DSL-AC68U can be used a DSL modem plus wireless router, or as a standalone wireless router. You can choose the mode to suit your needs, saving energy and clutter by replacing two separate power-hungry devices. Whether for a basic home setup or an advanced wireless network, DSL-AC68U has all the flexibility you need. You can also let two modes work simultaneously and manage them with ASUSWRT dual WAN function.


Works with any kind of internet connection 
Works with any kind of internet connection DSL-AC68U supports all common types of DSL connection, including ADSL2, ADSL2+, ADSL and VDSL2. Thanks to its Ethernet WAN option, it can also be used seamlessly with any fiber or cable-based modem with an Ethernet connection. This makes it ideal for those who intend to upgrade their ISP in the future.


Two CPUs for fast and stable connections 
The DSL-AC68U offers dual CPU performance and flexibility. Its twin processors each optimize wired and wireless connections. By separating wired VDSL/ADSL and Wi-Fi networking into two compute modules with their own dedicated processing power, the DSL-AC68U achieves maximum performance for both connection types with no compromises.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/15.jpg


World’s fastest AC Wi-Fi with TurboQAM™ Wi-Fi acceleration 
Powered by 5th generation Wi-Fi (5G Wi-Fi), the new 802.11ac Broadcom chipset gives the DSL-AC68U superfast Gigabit wireless speeds. Compared with current 802.11n, the DSL-AC68U delivers up to 1.3Gbps at 5 GHz, which is 3X faster than 802.11n! The upgraded bandwidth has the higher capacity you need to increase Wi-Fi enjoyment at home. With notebooks, desktops, pads, and smartphones now all Wi-Fi-reliant, it’s time to upgrade to the next generation so you can expand you connectivity now and in future.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/16.jpg


AiRadar delivers 150% Wi-Fi coverage 
ASUS AiRadar intelligently strengthens wireless device connectivity using precise directional signal amplification for extended coverage, increased data throughput speed and enhanced stability. Because connection strength varies based on your environment, DSL-AC68U uses three external high-gain antennas and universal beamforming to detect wireless device locations and shape transmissions so they’re optimized for the fastest, most stable connection strength. Most importantly, the universal beamforming not only works on 802.11ac clients, but also 802.11a/b/g/n clients.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/17.jpg


Highest USB speeds 
The ASUS DSL-AC68U wireless modem router arrives loaded with USB 3.0 port. USB 3.0 offers up to ten times faster transfers than USB 2.0. FTP, HTTP, and UPnP server functions all achieved with instant ease and speed, alongside 3G/4G connection sharing and ASUS AiDisk remote file access and content streaming from a wide range of compatible devices. Best of all, downloading can occur 24/7 even with the PC off, and printers can be shared too.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/18.jpg


*www.youtube.com/embed/k5FjpBiYiXo


*www.youtube.com/embed/neFK-I_G90w


Gigabit Internet browsing with hardware NAT 
Equipped with powerful hardware NAT acceleration and built-in Gigabit Ethernet, the DSL-AC68U wireless modem router gives you full Gigabit LAN-to-WAN performance of more than 900 Mbps, which is over 4.5 times that of traditional software-based NAT Gigabit routers. This reduces the possibility of bottlenecks on fast internet connections.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/19.jpg


Sync. Share. Stream. Your world on demand 
ASUS AiCloud keeps you connected to your data wherever and whenever you have an internet connection. It links your home network and online Web storage service* and lets you access it through the AiCloud mobile app on your iOS or Android smartphone or through a personalized URL in a Web browser. Even better, the new Router-to-Router Sync function allows you to synchronize your stuff with storage devices connected to other compatible ASUS routers— it’s as simple as choosing a sync folder. Sharing with friends and family is now easier than ever!


* Works with select Web storage services only.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/20.jpg


Robust control and optimization with ASUSWRT 
With the ASUSWRT dashboard UI, setup, monitor, and control network applications all in one intuitive area. On top of 30-second setup, multi-device detection, and flexible settings that make the most of your network performance, it’s been upgraded with quick scanning of USB storage connected to routers to verify data integrity and drive health. Dual WAN enables having two connections/ISPs on one router, with load balance and failover mode for added stability and redundancy to ensure uninterrupted internet access. 


Do you game a lot, or spend most of your time streaming videos? Whatever your planned use is, the DSL-AC68U has Quality of Service (QoS) standards that let you select how much bandwidth is prioritized for virtually any task. Plus, the traffic monitor allows you to check your Web usage in a clear graphical interface.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/21.jpg


*www.youtube.com/embed/t2rsUDIsx_w




3-step easy setup through your pad, smartphone, or PC 
Use your smartphone, tablet, or PC to effortlessly set up your ASUS router in less than 30 seconds* and in only 3 easy steps. Simply connect the cables to the router, open a Web browser, and follow the setup wizard to get you to the internet in no time.


* ASUS-tested and verified setup time. Actual duration may vary by ISP, specific connection type, location, and other factors.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/22.jpg


*www.youtube.com/embed/fNcPg2lfjVw




VPN server and VPN client support for total security and privacy 
DSL-AC68U offers a simple VPN server and VPN client setup, which allows you to access a home network or the internet privately and securely. On DSL-AC68U you can easily set up a VPN server with PPTP and OpenVPN protocol support, with no need for paid VPN services or a dedicated VPN server. DSL-AC68U can also turn your network-connected devices into VPN-enabled clients via PPTP and L2TP protocols with no need to install VPN software on each of them.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/23.jpg
*www.youtube.com/embed/dsbbae19tB4




Download and stream anywhere 
Download Master and enhanced media server let you download and play multimedia files stored on router-attached USB storage on a wide range of compatible devices such as PC, pad, PS4, Xbox, and smart TV. Download Master can also download files while your PC is turned off, and allows you to manage and monitor download status remotely.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/24.jpg


*www.youtube.com/embed/LGk69rXzhoQ


Discrete and secure Wi-Fi networks via guest access 
Share your internet connection with your guests in safety, with no need to share your personal password or network resources. ASUS Guest Network supports up to three separate guest networks over both Wi-Fi band, each with its own usage limits and password. Guests cannot access your primary network or any other connected devices.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/25.jpg


*www.youtube.com/embed/uDKszeHHK7o


*www.youtube.com/embed/t2rsUDIsx_w




*Specifications* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/26.jpg






*Testing*
For testing this router I used ASUS X99 Deluxe board with build in 802.11ac WiFi Card , Sony VIA S-Series Laptop and WD My Passport 1TB USB3 drive.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/27.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/28.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/29.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/29b.jpg


*Software / Interface*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/30.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/31.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/32.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/33.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/34.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/35.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/36.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/37.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/38.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/39.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/40.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/41.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/42.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/43.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/44.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/45.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/46.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/47.jpg




*Benchmarks* 
 To test the WIFI Performance of ASUS DSL-AC68U we used LAN Speed Test (Lite) installed on ASUS X99 Deluxe test-bench and Sony Laptop connected directly to router Ethernet port via a patch cable. This testing was done on the 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands at three different locations with Router Laptop and test-bench apart at : 


Short – approx. 3m distance
Medium – approx. 10m distance
Long  - approx 25m distance (for this took router and laptop to a neighbors building)

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/48.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/49.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/50.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/51.jpg




*Power Consumption*
Wattage reading as per displayed by APC Pro 1000VA (Model no. BR1000G-IN) UPS.
At Idle on device is plugged into the router and WIFI card was disabled on test-bench.
For load big file is transferred between PC and Laptop via WIFi and same time media files are used from USB 3.0 drive attached to the router.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/DSL_AC68U/52.jpg


*Pros*


Three year Warranty
Easy Setup
Great looks
Great ac Performance
Low power consumption



*Cons*


Little Expensive



*Conclusion*
ASUS DSL-AC68U is a feature packed product with great looks and superb performance, but performance doesn’t come cheap and same do ASUS DSL-AC68U modem, pricing at Rs.16K.
So if you are looking to manage your home network by replacing your many devices like modem,  WIFI AP,  LAN Switch  with one great device, than ASUS DSL-AC68U modem router is for you. Even if you change your internet connection type, this router will still impress you with its excellent performance and WIFI range.
At the conclusion I found ASUS DSL-AC68U is truly a high-performance modem router with future-proofed versatility.


*Manufacturers Info*


Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## Empirial (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, 

Is this product compatible with Hathway Cable Broadband?


----------

